

Goggle BANNED me and my friends from Play Android Market - bond
http://www.furioussoftware.com/2013/10/goggle-banned-me-and-my-friends-from.html

======
ChikkaChiChi
Your software (which I cannot figure out what it is for the life of me) got
banned for monitoring personal data outside the scope of your agreement.

How are we supposed to feel sorry for you?

------
bdfh42
Godwin's law strikes again - straight in with the nazi word.

You will get no sympathy around here I suggest.

~~~
anon1385
[http://www.paulgraham.com/disagree.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/disagree.html)

 _DH2. Responding to Tone._

 _The next level up we start to see responses to the writing, rather than the
writer. The lowest form of these is to disagree with the author 's tone._

 _Though better than attacking the author, this is still a weak form of
disagreement. It matters much more whether the author is wrong or right than
what his tone is. Especially since tone is so hard to judge. Someone who has a
chip on their shoulder about some topic might be offended by a tone that to
other readers seemed neutral._

 _So if the worst thing you can say about something is to criticize its tone,
you 're not saying much._

~~~
bdfh42
You misunderstand me.

If you start in comparing X or Y to nazis then it is unlikely that the rest of
the post will be read - even if there is a legitimate point to make.

Mind it looks like ChikkaChiChi did have a stab at it and found that the
complaint had no substance.

------
dragonwriter
Goggle?

